# Breckenridge, Steamboat, Vail or Beavercreek??



## Guest

I went in Jan to Breck and it definitely lived up to its reputation and would highly recommend it. I went with my girlfriend and she wasn't too bad, she went on a lot of green and blue runs.(We're also from Chi and She's able to handle Cascade Blacks) But out there, it's totally different ball game! Bigger EVERYTHING! You can go from peak to base and it'll take you like 20 min. (So make sure to work out your legs and be prepared to get exhausted quickly). She got tired a lot and had to stop to rest which kinda sucked for me. 

We had a 4 day Breck pass and you're also able to go to Keystone, A-Basin, Vail. The only place I didn't go to was Vail because it was a little bit further west. But between the three, I liked Breck the best! So many more trails compared to A-Basin and Keystone. But I did like Keystone's park better.(All 3 level parks were in one place).

As for night life, if your there on the weekend it's poppin! we went Fri-Tues so we got to see both weekend and weekday crowds. The weekday crowd isn't as big, but there's still a good crowd out. But if you want a good time snowboarding the weekday was DEFINITELY better (not as crowded, short lines.. kinda like Cascade on the weekend vs weekday).

If you and your friends go you'll progress real quick!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If you do Vail the Beave is right down the road which is nice. Steamboat puts you out in the boonies so you have the mountain then night life that's it. Breck opens up Summit County with 4 other resorts to ride.

Just be in shape the higher altitude can destroy people that are in reasonable shape.

As far as night life I can't speak about Vail/Beaver Crotch.

But Breck gives you an abundance of bars, which more than likely you'll do the tourist thing and go to Cecelias or liquid Lounge which is typical just expect something to happen. It might not but there's always that chance. 

Steamboat you have 2 choices for nightlife there's the stuff in the base area like Slopeside, Tugboat, and whatever else is still around up there or you have old town which has an abundance of bars as well. 

But if you're serious about coming out here fuck the night life save yourself to ride.


----------



## EverBorN

Question, I noticed on the trialmap on breckenridge that the lifts dont really go to the top of the mountain and really look like they go half way up? Are they counting the 3.4k vertical that breckenridge has as the top of the summit or the top of the tallest lift?


----------



## BarrettDSP

Beaver Creek is where my family goes every January and is where I learned to board. I really enjoy riding there. It is kinda upscale but thats its goal("Not Exactly Roughing It") There is no nightlife though and is very family oriented. Vail is right up the road and if you have the money I've heard it has some good nightlife and the moutain is huge. I went to Break this past spring for a few days.(Sun-Wed) It was during when a ton of college's are on spring break and we were very disappointed with the nightlife. It was dead. I had heard good things about Breck's nightlife but the bars were practically empty.

I'm actually planning a December trip to Steamboat this year but I'm married w/ a kid so nightlife isnt something I look for anymore. I like to have a good meal with a couple nice beers and then rest up for another full day of boarding. Getting smashed and dealing with a hangover is not my thing anymore. 

You can also get an Epic Pass which is good at Breck, Vail and Beaver Creek.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

HAHA bars dead in Breck during spring break that's a crock of shit and a half. That's the worst time to bother even attempting to go out to eat let alone club it up. 

Breck has one chair that goes to the top that's the Imperial it's only good to go up there maybe 10 days a year realistically. Let alone those peaks aren't that great. Breck will have more than enough terrain for you and you'll probably be stoked on anything it offers. If you're looking for more steeps and what not go to A basin or Loveland.


----------



## killclimbz

If you want a party town, Aspen hands down is the best. Beats the hell out of any other spot you mentioned. Only Whistler has a bigger scene. On the flipside it's also going to cost you the most $$$. 

Vail and Breck both have decent nightlife. If you can't find something going on, it's nobodies fault but your own.

Plenty of everything you are looking for terrain wise at all the named resorts.


----------



## EverBorN

So your guys all around opinion would be Breck? I want a great mountain to show me what colorado is all about!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Depends what you mean by "all about". Generally most midwesterners go to Breck and think it's the king shit of resorts.


----------



## unfmoose

I don't know, it will be awesome for night life. I ride Telluride and Crested Butte. I went to Breck this last Feb to ride with some friends from Florida, lift lines were so long we only got like 8-9 runs in that day (Saturday), I was also teaching them. In Telluride, we can almost get that many runs an hour, and its an amazing mountain. I also noticed Breck's blues were like Telluride's greens. Breck is huge and nice, I have just been spoiled by the no lift lines in Telluride, on the busiest days you might be in the base lines for 10 minutes...if that. I was in line at Breck for 30 minutes at a mid-mountain lift, I don't even have to stop in Telluride. Also, due to the altitude I would highly recommend drinking WAY more water than alcohol, especially your first couple of days. Thats my 2 cents! Good luck


----------



## braden

go to steamboat.. you will not regret it.. i have been to all of those places and i really dont like breck at all.. its always to icy and cold.. if you go to steamboat ther is never ice.. most of the time there is fresh powder.. and now everything is rebuilt and its amazing


----------



## CMSbored

Definitely steamboat. It is the bomb. I went for two days in January. the night before riding they got 14 inches of powder. Most fun i have ever had. Big mountain too with lots to offer. Your friends will have a blast on the run Why Not. I learned how to snowboard at steamboat 5 years ago and i keep coming back. Living a hundred miles away is always easy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Unless there's snow there's no reason to go to Steamboat and it's still a relatively flat mountain. Find a local that knows where they're going if you do go there and have them show you the goods or be a kook and buy the pirates map.


----------



## Guest

I would say if your gonna be snowboarding, save yourself the partying for when your not on a boarding trip. I know when Im on a trip Im strictly all about the snowboarding from the second the resort opens to when they close. By the time we get back to the room partying and drinking is the last thing on my mind, point being I dont know about the nightlife out there. Anyway, I would suggest going to Vail/Colorado. Beaver Creek is definitely one of the best places I ever rode, Vail is gigantic and you could spend a whole day there and not even ride the same run twice. It has all different types of terrain, challening ones and just chillin ones. I have been to Colorado and Utah and Vermont pretty much every weekend, but I would go back to Vail anytime anyday. The runs are sooo long, on a lift it takes you a good 20, 30 minutes to get from base to peak. And ice is pretty much non existant out there.


----------



## shredbetties

... none of the above... ew.


----------



## Guest

Out of those 4 moutains, Vail is by far my favorite. It's just so big, I have been there a ton and don't think I have ever seen the whole mountain. But for you Breck would probably be more fun, there is more of a town there. Beaver Creek is a fun mountain to board, but beware of snobs... You should really check out Keystone though too, it's a great mountain, and they have an awesome park.


----------



## neednsnow

EverBorN said:


> I'm looking to hit the west coast this upcoming boarding season. I'v never been out west and doing alot of research i'v narrowed it down to these 4 resorts. Which ones are your fav's and why? I'm 24 so i'm looking for a badass nightlife.. Bars/clubs and so on. I need advice on one to pick, i'v been leaning towards Steamboat & Brecken here's my 4 Breckenridge, Steamboat, Vail or Beavercreek?? I'm from chicago so my biggest vertical i'v been to is 700 FT so i'm super excited!! i'm also bringing a few well... not noobs but people that arnt the greatest so I wanna make sure they have alot of coasting terrian for newers boarders. If the runs are super long thats awesome just want to make sure they have alot of greens for thew newer ones.


Opinions are like hiney holes on this site, everyone has one. I'll give my two cents from an east-coaster who has been in your shoes. I've ridden two of your choices and heard a bunch on your other choices. I've been to Breck 3 times and each time has been a blast. I've met great people, had pretty good snow, and snagged as much riding (and late-night) as possible. The New York girl said something about going only for riding....If you want the blend of riding and partying, which I know you do, then Vail or Breck are your options. Breck has a good blend of bars from touron spots (been there) to nitche spots. The lifts are good and if you have a lift-line, get away from the lower mountain spots. I had to wait in a 45-minute lift line to get on the mountain two years ago, once I got up the hill I hit Peak 10 and the Falcon Chair, or the Imperial Lift of Peak 8.....lines were minimal to non-existant. If the coasters want more mellow runs, then you'll have to deal with the lines. If they are willing to suck it up (I took one of my coasting friends up to the top of the Falcon, she hated the ride back down...survived it, mind you.... and bailed to the more basic part of the mountain.) If you get feisty, hit the hike-to terrain of the Back 9 or above the Imperial Lift to the Chutes. There is a sense of pride in hiking the extra 500 ft to get 13,000 ft above elevation. Just be sure to hike with a buddy.

Vail is a smaller town with double the mountain. We did a day-trip to Vail and it was very very worth it. The back bowls are all that people have talked about. They are big, open, and have good snow. There is some hike-to terrain, but it can be some risky business. Remember avy precautions. (I was not geared-up and ventured to the boundary line and rode it down.) The town had a decent happy hour and a little music festival going on. It was a good time. 

Remember that you can do day-trips to many of the resorts in the area. There are some good locals-resorts (A-Basin or Loveland) and the typical tourist spots. If you are looking for the party and ride experience stay at Vail and Breck and look to do a day-trip to one or two other spots. Just be sure to designate a driver in-case you get bitten by the Happy Hour Bug.


----------



## killclimbz

^^^Pretty solid advice for an out of stater.


----------



## neednsnow

killclimbz said:


> ^^^Pretty solid advice for an out of stater.


Thanks Kill!


----------



## Guest

You may want to consider Utah also...some of the best powder I have ever seen. But again, gotta be honest. Not sure of the party life there. When I go on boarding trips its just to ride thats it. But i do know for sure the boarding was insane.

If you do consider Utah...you DEFINITELY wanna hit up the Canyons, and go straight for the 9990 lift. Straight to the top. You will spend half the day there. That was probably one of the sickest runs I have ever been on. 

Snowbasin was also a really good mountain, but I think me and my BF may have just lucked out on that one cause all day it was dumpin snow and each run had a fresh layer of powder.

I know you werent talkin about Utah or nothin...but its definitely something to consider!!


----------



## killclimbz

Party life in Utah is not great. Breck and Vail both have bigger nightlife scenes. Then again the OP wasn't asking about Utah.


----------



## neednsnow

killclimbz said:


> Party life in Utah is not great. Breck and Vail both have bigger nightlife scenes. Then again the OP wasn't asking about Utah.


 She'll learn.


----------



## Guest

killclimbz said:


> Party life in Utah is not great. Breck and Vail both have bigger nightlife scenes. Then again the OP wasn't asking about Utah.


Yes I know I was very aware of that...that is exactly why I said "I know your not asking about Utah...I just thought i would let you know"


----------



## Guest

If I get a break I will go to again Keystone, A-Basin, Vail. The only place I didn't go to was Vail because it was a little bit further west.


----------

